# How to make your golden retriever puppy smell good? =)



## IloveGuppy (Mar 29, 2012)

Please help me on how to make your golden retriever smell good. Thanks


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I REALLY need advice on this one lol


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A weekly bath and blow dry would be helpful. Making sure they're 100 % dry really helps as there is no doggie smell. I like Crown Royal Biovite shampoo or Chris Christensen Day to Day. We also have the Earthbath Puppy which smells great.


----------



## weloveGibby (Mar 26, 2012)

This worked:

Mix water with vinegar and use this to rinse your darling GR  Blow dry his fur entirely  Use a sweet smelling dog shampoo  

This all worked for our baby Gibby  For a week or so he didn't have that puppy smell.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Crown Royal products smell so good!!!

They make self-rinse products that work pretty well in between baths. Proline's is one I like because it doesn't have a strong smell. Best Shot Pet makes one that smells good too.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

How do you clean the face? With a cone on, Molly's head seems to smell terrible.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Vhuynh2 said:


> How do you clean the face? With a cone on, Molly's head seems to smell terrible.


Baby wipes to freshen or dry shampoo.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I Love "Everyday Isles for Dogs" especially the silky. It seems so good. No doggie odor at all for at least 2 weeks. I used it on the Yorkies and Buddy. They look so nice afterwards. I plan to try the gloss shampoo next.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

weloveGibby said:


> This worked:
> 
> Mix water with vinegar and use this to rinse your darling GR  Blow dry his fur entirely  Use a sweet smelling dog shampoo
> 
> This all worked for our baby Gibby  For a week or so he didn't have that puppy smell.


I miss Puppy smell


----------



## weloveGibby (Mar 26, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> I miss Puppy smell


Hubby and I love Gibby's smell (the puppy smell)  It's a funny smell but at the same time it's nice smelling


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

smother them with kisses while wearing cotton candy lipgloss!


----------



## Bella's Fam (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually love puppy smell and puppy breath. My wife thinks I'm nuts...She could be right!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the key as someone else mentioned was to make sure they are completely dry after a bath. I have been really lucky with Wyatt as he drys really fast and he doesn't really smell between baths.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Do you guys use a pet dryer?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Do you guys use a pet dryer?


I generally will blow dry the Yorkies unless it is a really hot day. Buddy gets towel dried and a quick blow dry of his head primarily then air dries. I only used a blow dryer with Lucky if I washed him in the middle of winter and knew he would be going outside before he was completely dry.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I only towel dry. Because we have a pool Wyatt was taught as a puppy to towel dry himself off. I put a big beach towel down and he rolls and rolls gets up shakes and rolls and rolls and shakes......well you get the picture After that I just have a little to towel off. He does most the work lol!


----------



## Bella's Fam (Apr 3, 2012)

I love puppy smell and puppy breath. My wife thinks I'm nuts...Maybe I am!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Do you guys use a pet dryer?


 Yes, a pet dryer. I have the Challenge Air and the Metro.

Double K 2000XL Forced Air Dryer :: Double K Challengair Dryers :: Dryers :: Midwest Grooming Supplies


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

We use Mane and Tail horse shampoo, it's gentle, smells good, and our dogs coats are shinny and healthy. I buy it at a feed store, but I believe walmart and a few other places sell it as human shampoo (It is great on human hair too).


----------

